# Corn



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

So for the past several days I have noticed my bees bringing a lot of this cream colored pollen, well for the life of me I could not figure out what it was. I mean we do have a second mesquite bloom going on right now. This morning I was out in the garden just checking things out when I noticed a lot of bees buzzing around the CORN. I could not believe it, I have been told time and time again that bees do not work corn. I figure these gals missed the memo. For the record it has been very hot and dry around here and most likely there is nothing else to work, they are just making the best of what is available to them. That said I have a much larger planting of Rose of Sharon that they seem to have given up on.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Quite the contrary. Bees will work corn pollen profusely. There is a roar on my corn rows every year when it is producing pollen. Maybe they were refering to nectar, of which there is none.


----------

